# Error message Error in C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCF.dl  l



## denise1234 (2 Apr 2007)

hi, everytime i turn my laptop on i get the following error message

Error in C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCF.dll
Missing entry:RunDLLEntry

Does anyone know what it means? Doesn't seem to be affecting the running of laptop but then again it could be and i just don't notice  

Tried googling it and no results found so if anyone knows what it is and if it can be fixed i'd appreciate it! 

Cheers


----------



## DataLoreB4 (2 Apr 2007)

*Re: Error message Error in C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCF.dl    l*

Hi Denise, 

This seems to be related to printer drivers.

Can I ask what printers you have installed? I would recommend that you delete all printers and only install the ones that you currently use.

May I ask the make and model of the printer? Then I can point you to a download location for the latest version....

Thanks.


----------



## denise1234 (2 Apr 2007)

*Re: Error message Error in C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCF.dl    l*

hi, have a dell colour printer 725. only one i have installed. should it uninstall it and then go through installation process again?


----------



## DataLoreB4 (11 Apr 2007)

*Re: Error message Error in C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCF.dl    l*

Denise - I am soooo sorry for not coming back to you!!!

If you haven't done so already, yes, delete the printer.

Reboot your PC. This is very important, as it helps remove any files that are still open.

Click on this link:

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...ID=PRN_INKJET_725&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


Then click on the "Download Now" link....and save it to your desktop,

This is the install file - just follow the instructions 

Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with!

DataLoreB4


----------



## z107 (11 Apr 2007)

*Re: Error message Error in C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCF.dl    l*

If the above doesn't work, you could try clicking start>run and then type
regsvr32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCF.dll

and see what happens. If it doesn't register correctly, one of its dependencies is probably not registered, missing or the wrong version.


----------

